# Valor Turned 2 June 3rd



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Finally got a decent stack of him. Thanks to the photographer at the Amanda Homan Seminar. I usually have him a little bit trimmer and better muscle than this but twas a rough summer for activity.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Beautiful boy. I’m not one giving correct critiques but Lisa on here is the expert.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hunky Hunk.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful boy, he'll be _spectacular _in a year.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Another chunk!Kidding!!I just read dogfairies post about Scarlet,lol!He's really handsome.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Lol thanks everyone!

We all a little fluffy this fall. Is it bad I resent the dog because he sheds it so easily? MEN!!!!! Ugh. lol


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hoping a great year ahead! Handsome guy!


----------

